# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Meeting Women with a system

## joely

Hi guys,

Just exploring all my optons after a HT didn't quite yield the results I was after because I was having to come of fin due to sides about 4 months after and I lost a fair bit more hair.

Any way have any of you guys been single and wearing a system then met a woman? And carried on the relationship once she knew?

 how do you explain to her what you have? I just think If I were to wear a System it would 1) turn a lot of women away when you  tell them 2) restrict the women you can go with for example there are lots of women where I work and I had a few dips in the works pool but if you get close to one tell them and then it goes wrong there is the potential for the whole work place to know.

The same for if I mmet a woman on a night out or somewhere else and the same scenario happens then it could go round where I Live? I love the challenge of going out and trying to get with women and iv not done to bad because atm toppik gives me the confidence I need to approach women but its slowly turning into most of my head now is toppik. But all it will take is one girl to tell their friends and boom, it will go round

Any advice or previous experiences?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I would stay away from dating at work for a variety of reasons, including getting canned from your job.  You are worried about women in your workplace spreading the word that you are wearing a piece, but in addition to that they could end up talking shit about you for a variety of reasons.  They can shit on you for your size, performance, physique just to name a few things.  Just avoid getting a$$ at work altogether.  

With that being said I wouldn't worry about meeting women in public.  It is not like you will have to broadcast that you are wearing a piece to the world.  I personally wouldn't bring it up to a woman unless things got serious.  Then I doubt she would have a problem with it if it looked good and she had feelings for you.  I would think that she would be fine with anything that made you feel better about yourself.

----------


## grincher

I would agree that its not something you need to mention until it got serious. 

Your real concern is if she found out before you have told her from physical contact. A skin system will offer some relief but ultimately, you would need to let her know and see if she makes a fuss from it in which case, is she for you?

Again, dont poo poo on your own doorstep at work. Do you live in a small town?

I was already in a relationsip when I got my first unit and the mrs was more excited than me picking hairstyles.

----------


## joely

NO I think if I go with a system id avoid the works arena, Its not a small town but its not massive to the point where I once had a woman say "YOU TRIED THIS WITH ME TWO YEARS AGO AND I WASNT INTERESTED THEN!  but I get a real buzz out of approaching and trying to get with women albeit im not a massive player I rarely get anywhere I still love trying. 

My gf just left me last week so if I get one im dreading the talk

----------


## grincher

my general advice is unless you are loaded with a high income avoid clinics and clubs. yes they take care of everything for you, although the quality of hair pieces is usually inferior with them, you will pay sky high prices.

learn to DIY, find a place online and save a fortune.

----------


## joely

Thank you both, Tell me I am to change my job soon to a new one that will require a lot of hat / helmet wearing! what is a piece like with a hat that keeps coming on and of several times a day? will it still look as good after its lost that initial style that you give it or will it be obvious?

----------


## grincher

a hat will dampen any hair style including natural hair. it will give added wear and tear so you need to take some measures to counterbalance

----------


## hal

[QUOTE=Notcoolanymore;191947]I would stay away from dating at work for a variety of reasons, including getting canned from your job.  You are worried about women in your workplace spreading the word that you are wearing a piece, but in addition to that they could end up talking shit about you for a variety of reasons.  They can shit on you for your size, performance, physique just to name a few things.  Just avoid getting a$$ at work altogether.  

__________________________________________________  _

This is neither here nor there, but you hear a lot about "revenge porn"-- guys posting nude and semi-nude images of ex girlfriends, etc. on the internet.

There's already been some laws passed rapidly to deal with this and some stiff punishments have been handed out.

Yet women do the same type of thing seemingly with no penalty-- perhaps not with pictures but with rumors, slanders, and postings to social media.

Hal

----------

